# All road shock conversion



## searlest (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a 04 allroad that has a bad compressor and I assume a leaking bag 

Have looked at the Arrnot conversion 

just wondering if anyone is using A4 , A6 or other shocks strutts to make this conversion 

Thanks


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

Arnott also makes a cupkit conversion that sits at level 2 if you don't want to replace the airride components:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Arno...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

searlest said:


> I have a 04 allroad that has a bad compressor and I assume a leaking bag
> 
> Have looked at the Arrnot conversion
> 
> ...


I just ordered the Gen II bags from Arnott. After the Gen II go on it will be the thrid (and final) set for the front. They were back ordered and took about three weeks to finally get to me. They deffinitly cycle up faster and much less bouncy on the lower settings. Well worth it and nice to know they're guaranteed for life.

Hurry and use Discount Code 74V4-W7D from the Benz world forum and get 10% off (even though coupon has expired). 

Cheers, Michael


----------

